# Hunt near Blandford, Dorset



## catherine22 (17 November 2009)

I have recently moved to Blandford and waswondering what the best/local hunt was and who anyone hunts with in the area


----------



## Steeleydan (17 November 2009)

The Portman


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 November 2009)

As Steeleydan says - you'll be in Portman country near Blandford although if you were to go a teeny bit further Dorset/Hampshire way you'd be with the Wilton who are quite quiet whereas Portman are quite razzy with lots of hedges.


----------



## catherine22 (17 November 2009)

I also also since been told about the blackmore and sparkford vale hunt, anyone know them?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 November 2009)

Yes - go with the BV if you like jumping massive hedges and very deep ground!! Great fun though.


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 November 2009)

You have the Portman (kennels at bryanston I believe). Also South Dorset (kennels might be at Winterbourne Kingston??) The Cattistock - (Evershot way) South &amp; West Wilts - Kennels near Shaftesbury, Blackmore &amp; Sparkford Vale (Wincanton Area I think) and the Wilton (North Dorset / Wiltshire areas.

Both portman and the BV are known for muddy going and big jumps! BV is famous for its hedges. Wilton has better calkier going and South Dorset hunt down to the sea - often along the cliff tops.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 November 2009)

I am South Dorset and we have a huge variety of hunting - as Ruthnmeg says - we hunt down to the sea, we have a vale with hedges, we have flinty country - everything bar deep clay!!


----------



## camilla4 (17 November 2009)

I also also since been told about the blackmore and sparkford vale hunt, anyone know them?
		
Click to expand...

Best hunt in the land!!  I used to hunt with them growing up;  also went out with the South Dorset quite a lot - also a lovely hunt.  You are spoiled for choice in that area!


----------



## Optimist (20 November 2009)

Lucky old you!  I grew up hunting with the South Dorset.  As already posted, you are bang slap in the middle of Portman country.  Enjoy!! Would just like to question Guildford re clay, surely south dorset vale is classic old clay?  Only being anal as now live in the middle of the Belvoir clay and long for the chalk downs of Dorset and try to remind myself there was a muddy downside!


----------

